# At what point to do you go to the hospital?



## whysoserious

I've heard that when you have Crohn's disease you end up going to the hospital for it quite often. I've only been to the hospital twice due to my Crohn's, once because I was severely vomiting for about a week, and another time because I was bleeding very heavily, and at that time I had no idea that was a UC/Crohn's symptom.


----------



## CDDad

I've only been to the emergency room once for Crohns.  I knew something was very wrong that day, but was still having a internal debate about whether to go.  I was having very uncharacteristic symptoms for me.  Not able to eat, and unusual pain.
Still you wonder if tomorrow will be better.  I called my doc and he said go.  So I went and the next day I had surgery for perforated small bowel.

-Joe


----------



## katiesue1506

I've never been for Crohn's. I was there for diagnosis, but since then I haven't gone in. I usually just wait through pain... probably longer than I should.


----------



## Lydia

When my flare gives me a fever. That could be a sign of infection and you dont want to mess with that.


----------



## Astra

Yeah 
I went to A&E cos of projectile vomiting and diarrhea and excrutiating pain,
glad I did, doc said I was dilating and mentioned peritonitis, and told me a week later, that I nearly died
I think you know your own body and Crohns, and know when something is not quite right.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I have been in Emergency way too many times to count.  Most are from when full bowel obstructions and I would take natural childbirth any day that pain is undescribable... if you are on meds and you can't keep them down from vomiting and you are in pain and D or bleeding, usually is a good idea to be on an IV, if even a few days.


----------



## fateful_one

I hate the hospital, so only go when I can't stand the pain anymore.  I know that is really bad, but I am always afraid they will admit me and there is nothing worse then having to stay in the hospital!


----------



## Pirate

I use to wait until it got so bad that nothing helped with the pain. After so many times I learned to just go. My GI would tell me when I called to go to the ER because he knew that I was bad enough to be admited. I was admitted 10 times in the first 2 years of diagnoses. Only been in 6-7 times over the next 22 years.

I think I'd rather experiance child birth than have the pain and problems of a flare. Oh wait, how would I deliver. Never mind, I don't like the possibilities.


----------



## Nyx

I've only been in the hospital twice, both times for Crohn's.  The first time I was bleeding profusely (I was in for 4 days and got my diagnosis then) and the second time was this past December when I perforated my sigmoid colon and distended my bowel - and got Oscar    The second time was the worst pain I've ever felt in my life; but I haven't had children so that might be worse...lol.


----------



## Rose City

I was just there this week with the worst pain of my life, and the doc basically said the same things in this thread.

Fever over 101, vomiting and bleeding, D, abdominal distention and the like.  

I wasn't admitted luckily, it was just a really bad flare.  Checked me out and everything was fine, I was just very inflamed and my ulcers weren't happy that day.  Hoping to never be in that kind of pain again.

I told him that I was knew to this and still didn't know at what point I should go in but I figured it probably was for the best to come anyway because I had never experienced such horrible pain in the previous visits before my diagnosis.

What a dumb disease. 

-JD


----------



## misscris

I personally think that if you're at the point of having to ask if you should go in or not, you probably should.  Everybody handles this disease at different levels and has had different experience with it.  If you are thinking you should go in, then you probably should.  If you put it off, things could just get worse.  Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Guest

i agree with what's been said already... if you're so poorly or so worried that you're thinking you might need medical intervention - then you should go to A&E. i've not had to go personally for a long time, but in the past i've been many many times... most occasions were for fainting due to dehydration and i needed a drip.. once it was for an intestinal blockage, once for a crazy high temperature that had me passing out and vomiting... i think most people know when their bodies are at a crisis.... also i wanted to say that whenever i've gone to A&E, for me or with a family member, we've always been told we did the right thing.. even if we get sent home after assessment. the staff would rather we got help than suffered because we didn't want to bother someone...


----------



## Jennifer

I've gone in many times. Even though I know people with crohns may bleed, I'm not going to just wait that out because bleeding means that something is wrong. I go to the ER right away. Waiting to see your GI takes months so why wait months when you can find out what's wrong right now? Boggles my mind when people decide to wait it out. If your insurance is paying, you have no reason not to go.

I've also gone in for severe vomiting because you need fluids. I didn't wait days to go either, I went that day, maybe about 6 hours after the vomiting began. 

You know your body enough to tell what's normal. I agree with misscris, if you're debating the matter, you should go.


----------



## kittykat92

whysoserious said:
			
		

> I've heard that when you have Crohn's disease you end up going to the hospital for it quite often. I've only been to the hospital twice due to my Crohn's, once because I was severely vomiting for about a week, and another time because I was bleeding very heavily, and at that time I had no idea that was a UC/Crohn's symptom.


so far this year i have been in 3 times  ( all visits last more than a week):| it really sucks as they cant get my condition under control...


----------



## Dani

Thankfully mine hasnt been as bad as everyone elses yet. I havent been to A&E, I was only diagnosed last year. 

But I keep going to the hospital all the time. Firstly for all the tests, diagnosis etc. I've been for two scopes. I'm going next week actually, just for a check up. Theyve said they'll see me every 6 months to keep an eye on me.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

I have only been to the hospital once in 15 years for Crohn's and that was when I first got diagnosed.


----------



## violetcreams

I went to A & E in the beginning. My family insisted because my GP was doing nothing & I was a complete mess. At A & E I was left in a crappy cubicle for hours & hours. Glad that's in the past. Bad times.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Can I ask what A & E stands for?


----------



## violetcreams

Accident & Emergency . Same as ER


----------



## whysoserious

misscris said:
			
		

> If you put it off, things could just get worse.  Good luck on your decision.


Oh I'm fine! I was just wondering for future reference. Sorry if I mislead anyone, I didn't intend to!


----------



## bruscar

22 stays and about a dozen of the were through a and e !!

Ya gotta listen to the 'ol body !!


----------



## stella_luna

I can take severe pain for days. Once nausea/vomiting starts I am in the ER right away. Of course I have a high pain tolerance and emetophobia so that makes sense.


----------



## redapple3

I ended up in the ER twice.  Once after a month of diarrhea, I was severely dehydrated. They gave me a fluid drip and then sent me on my way.

The second time was 2 days later when I couldn't get out of bed since I was so inflamed that I looked 8 months pregnant (in my belly and my back) and was in severe pain. It took the entire day in the ER for them to finally admit me.  I was there for a week and a half before they diagnosed me.


----------



## Becky

I have only been to hospital once. I went to the ER 2 wks after my gallbladder was removed. I was doubled over in pain and thought it was related to the gallbladder but it was then that i was diag.  I spent 5 days.


----------



## spazzy24

*spazzed out*

i have had crohns disease since 2000.I was in hospital almost 1/2 a year in & out,of course hated it.Now Im back on that roller coaster.Im anemic also have to have the vitamin bags, they call them bunana bags &  IV  iron,I have to take 8-500mg pentasa aday up to 3 ondansetron & 2 nexium aday that is just the beginning,Im fighting this along with cancer.So im feeling sorry for myself, thought if i could write about it might help


----------



## veggielove05

*frustrated with doctors!*

I've only gone to the hospital once. but it was not an experience that makes me want to go again and I'm more inclined to call my doctor to try to squeeze something in and risk my health than go again. 

the hospital that my insurance covers is crap. or maybe it was just the attending physician. my blood count from a gi bleed was about half what it should be and at a level that would have qualified me for a transfusion. however, she felt the need to put me on oral steroids and happily send me home. I went to my physician the following day in office and he immediately admitted me to the hospital. I managed on fluids, pain killers, steroids, and a liquid diet for a little less than a week. 

for some reason in all of my experiences with doctors and crohn's people tend to think that a young person has no idea what they're talking about when it comes to their own health. if I had a dollar for every time someone told me it wasn't as bad as I was making it out to be, and then it turned out to be just as bad or worse, I would have a lot of money!


----------



## Crohns08

I've been into the hospital several times within three years. The only times I go in is when I experience severe, agonizing pain that I can't tolerate, and I have a high pain tolerance. I've had kidney stones, partial obstruction, an abcess the size of a lemon, and severe constipation issues requiring a manual bowel evactuation by yours truly. (Long story)


----------



## sunflower

The thing to remember is that you are not competing for the person who stays away award.  Some of the conditions with Crohn's are life threatening.  Some are not.  We are not doctors, we can only react to the symptoms.  When you feel like you really need help - you probably do.  Sometimes it is a pretty easy fix.  Like when you get dehydrated they can give you an IV and you feel So MUCH better!  Ahhhhhh.  But, you can't do that for yourself.  Sometimes it is not an easy fix and you may need to be admitted.  Don't wait too long, though, so they can help you.  Long enough to know it isn't just really bad gas in a really sore spot - but not so long that you let yourself perforate and the pain is better because you are leaking bowel contents all over your abdomen.


----------



## AshleyElaine87

Well, I just got back from the ER and was told that I still constipated!  Arg!  I am so sick and honestly, I am not sure what they could have done, but I am frustrated!


----------



## sunflower

That is frustrating!  I had been told that for several years.  I have a stricture that they finally saw the last time I had a scopy!  Sometimes it always easy to figure out what is wrong.  When were you last scoped?


----------



## spazzy24

*thanks*

The last time I had a scope, was about 1&1/2 years ago, just started these symtoms again. But the good thing about all this is, I have 2 very good doctors, its husband & wife. He's my gastro doc & she's my cancer doc. The good thing is they both already know whats going on.So you don't have to explain all your symtoms


----------



## Dianna lynn

I havent been yet:/ but this weekend i felt like the pain in my stomach was so bad it hurt to walk and the extreme bleeding diarhea was more than enough of a reason to go but my parents said no to going bc they think theres nothing they can do for me when i go? But thats not right;( theyve got to do something i cant just be expected to sit here through this horrible pain...


----------



## theOcean

No, your parents are wrong and you absolutely need to go to the hospital to get treated.


----------



## Daisy123

If you are worried then you ought to either speak to a dr and/or go to A&E. I hate hospitals so try to manage things at home. Not a good idea when you have a blockage though and during one episode I almost passed out in the toilet. Luckily I started vomiting just before, but I realise that I was stupid and it could have been life threatening. I have had 4 visits in the last 30 years, so not bad going.


----------



## GI Jane

I've been wondering this today....so much pain...


----------



## Lisa

GI Jane said:


> I've been wondering this today....so much pain...


Usually if you are wondering...it is time to go!  

Hope you feel better!


----------



## cmack

I think you need to call the doc.


----------



## cmack

You should always tell the doc your concerns.


----------



## cmack

Jane,

You are too tough!


----------



## ronroush7

Lisa said:


> Usually if you are wondering...it is time to go!
> 
> Hope you feel better!


I agree


----------



## Bufford

Twice for emergency Crohn's.  First time was 16 years ago when I had an abscess that was badly infected.  It turned into a two month ordeal, and I went home with a colostomy bag as a souvenir for life.
The second time was after the fact.  I had a bowel blockage pain while away.  In the hotel I finally passed stool that looked and smelled like post operation discharge that in no way looked like poop, more like green and red yuck.
Went to the ER and found my small bowel inflamed but clear indicating where it was blocked where the resection is.  I now have to keep an eye on this stricture.

Then there are all the maintenance visits for MRI, colonoscopies etc.  Those visits do not compare to those of the ER.


----------



## GI Jane

Bufford said:


> Twice for emergency Crohn's.  First time was 16 years ago when I had an abscess that was badly infected.  It turned into a two month ordeal, and I went home with a colostomy bag as a souvenir for life.
> The second time was after the fact.  I had a bowel blockage pain while away.  In the hotel I finally passed stool that looked and smelled like post operation discharge that in no way looked like poop, more like green and red yuck.
> Went to the ER and found my small bowel inflamed but clear indicating where it was blocked where the resection is.  I now have to keep an eye on this stricture.
> 
> Then there are all the maintenance visits for MRI, colonoscopies etc.  Those visits do not compare to those of the ER.


How long have you been fighting the stricture?  Mine has only been a few years I think since I didn't go in for awhile.


----------



## Bufford

I was diagnosed with Crohn's back in 2001.   I remember the pain when passing gas or post op while recovering from colostomy surgery.  They cut away part of the large bowel along with the appendix and a few feet of small bowel. Over the years this area has been one that I watch.  Had an MRI done in 2014 and the GI said that the opening is narrow and to watch what I eat and chew well.
I loved salads, and I had to give them up.  I found a big improvement by eliminating uncooked vegies, but I sure miss my tossed salads.  Going for 16 years without surgery has been good progress, but I am not sure how long I can go.  I tried various treatments including Remicade but those treatments have gone against me.  For the most part I control Crohn's with diet, stress/pain control.


----------

